# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Casualty > General >  'Casualty' charity auction raises Â£2,000

## Perdita

Casualty's online auction of memorabilia from the show's history has raised over Â£2,000 for charity.

Earlier this month, the BBC medical drama put a variety of rare items up for sale in an attempt to generate funds for Bristol Children's Hospital.

The auction closed on Sunday evening and BBC News reports that more than Â£2,300 was raised in total.

Framed signed cast photographs, a set of scrubs worn by Charlie Fairhead and a Holby hospital sign had been among the items up for grabs.

Casualty made the memorabilia available to mark the end of its 25-year stint filming in Bristol. The programme will now be produced in Cardiff.

Show bosses are also currently marking the 25th anniversary by inviting fans to vote for their favourite ever episode.

----------

